# Screw the English



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Vherf, I love it... Let me show you what the Scotts do to the English when they complain...

*Pinky:* BOOM!!! For the Bunnosaurus?!?

*Brain:* Yes, Pinky, it is time...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

hahaha get that limey bastard!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

you had it coming, paul.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

get him Ian...It's the least he deserves for calling himself a bun-dinosaur!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Might want to buy a bunch of Cool Hwhip to sooth those burns before this one lands Paul.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I reckon "Nail" him but screw will do for now.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Blow that dirty Brit out of the water!!! Power that BOOM???-Star up to 107!!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hahahahaha bye bye brit... boom star 2 will prob suffice but i say over board is more the brains MO


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Later Paul, you're f*cked


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats this declaring war on the English and not inviting the other scots to join in.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

He deserves it just for saying baseball and cricket were the same sport!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think he deserves it for saying cricket is even a sport.

Look out Paul. Ha Ha (Nelson voice)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Suckaaaaaa!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope Rex got an empty humidor somewhere!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> He deserves it just for saying baseball and cricket were the same sport!


Yeh he got that wrong, baseball is like rounders we stop playing it at 10 cause it's a kids game.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Bye bye Bunno.:wave:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> He deserves it just for saying baseball and cricket were the same sport!


and that soccer is a better sport than football.....I say let the mouse go Braveheart on his limey ass










go get him, Ian


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and that football is a better sport than american football.....I say let the mouse go Braveheart on his limey ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you, oh and about 95% of the world population agree with him.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sligub said:


> Fixed it for you, oh and about 95% of the world population agree with him.


that doesn't mean they're right....any sport that does not satisfy the basic human need for violence and bloodlust or half-nekkid cheerleader on the sidelines is not a sport worth watching....that's why soccer hooligans go apeshit on each other and american football fans can coexist peacefully in the stands.

Pinhead Jr.: "Unless there's beer involved...right Pops?"

Herfabomber: "you mean beer's not always involved?...yeah, right"


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

We don't really have a sport with half naked dancers maybe because of the weather. We do have some Got the violence though rugby, shinty, hurling.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Heh I'm liking the fact that Rex has no idea yet. Typical Englishman.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> He deserves it just for saying baseball and cricket were the same sport!


He what?! turn that dial to 11 Ian!!!!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and that soccer is a better sport than football.....I say let the mouse go Braveheart on his limey ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALBA Gu BRATH!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ah yes....william wallace sporting his Chelsea F.C. colors. I would have had him pegged as a Celtic fan.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> ah yes....william wallace sporting his Chelsea F.C. colors. I would have had him pegged as a Celtic fan.


Well not exactly a historically accurate film, but good.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Soccer IS better than Football. Sorry, it's a close call, but it's true.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Soccer kinda blows, the one true sport is of course Boxing. 
Though true, that is neither here nor there... good to hear Nigel is getting hit!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

guys guys guys....football, and futbol are both great, but neither compare to the excitement that playoff hockey brings to the table


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hockey is awesome, but soccer has started a freakin WAR between two countries.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Hockey is awesome, but soccer has started a freakin WAR between two countries.


War has been started over a golden stool (1900) as well. Sweet Science FTW.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Oh and BTW... 9405503699300494351939...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh and BTW... 9405503699300494351939...


that's eerily the exact same number of ways that Football is better than Soccer:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

i love you guys too! 

*sent from my panasonic toughbook (emp shielded) in my temporary bunker under my house*


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> in my temporary bunker under my house*


Temporary because there won't be anything left of it after the Brain's done with it.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

i could go on a rant about how this is payback for hundreds of years of ownage but i wont... i could blame others for this particular set of circumstances, but i wont... what i will do is sit here like a little bi*ch and take it, just like everyone does when bombed by the brain... even tho i think he only picks on us noobs because he knows we dont have the stash to hit him back with... and just so as you know im only talking smack because theres a DC and its in transit so he cant do sh*t about it now LMAO


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> i could go on a rant about how this is payback for hundreds of years of ownage but i wont... i could blame others for this particular set of circumstances, but i wont... what i will do is sit here like a little bi*ch and take it, just like everyone does when bombed by the brain... even tho i think he *only* picks on us noobs because he knows we dont have the stash to hit him back with... and just so as you know im only talking smack because theres a DC and its in transit so he cant do sh*t about it now LMAO


*Brain:* Only?!? I'm pretty sure we hit non-n00bs too... You just volunteered as you actually know rugby, and were on Vherf...

*Pinky:* Narf! Brain, should we launch another?!?

*Brain: *No, not this time... The world needs more rugby fans, and we are busy...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

HAHAHAHA spared form utter annihilation! but im still nit liking the amount of cajoling that went on before it left... its down right terrifying in fact!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

9405503699300494351939



ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's eerily the exact same number of ways that Football is better than Soccer:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Funny how its also the exact number of minutes football players stood around between plays doing absolutely nothing... AND the total amount of time wasted on commercials while officials reviewed plays that anyone with a bigscreen tv could have called :L


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> 9405503699300494351939
> 
> Funny how its also the exact number of minutes football players stood around between plays doing absolutely nothing... AND the total amount of time wasted on commercials while officials reviewed plays that anyone with a bigscreen tv could have called :L


*Brain:* You're right... We do need sophisticated methods to insure the accuracy of the calls...

*Pinky:* But our players don't fall down when barely touched&#8230;

*Brain: *Or in a stiff breeze...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You're right... We do need sophisticated methods to insure the accuracy of the calls...
> 
> *Pinky:* But our players don't fall down when barely touched&#8230;


True... You know you are on to a winning sport when a rolled ankle is wrapped and the player carries on and.one of the only things that stops play is EXCESSIVE loss of blood... Implying there is acceptable loss of blood to continue playing lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> True... You know you are on to a winning sport when a rolled ankle is wrapped and the player carries on and.one of the only things that stops play is EXCESSIVE loss of blood... Implying there is acceptable loss of blood to continue playing lol


*Brain:* Our bomb is in your state, shouldn't you fall down now?!? Try to draw that penalty?!?

*Pinky: *Zilla is our ref, I'm sure he'll go easy on flops...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Not only is it in my state but by now it should be in the truck on the corner of 14th and union... Which menans it will be blowing the crap out of my porch in about 15 min...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

red card, yellow card, green card, purple card who the hell cares what color card the brain gets for unsportsmanlike conduct for actions including but not limited to a lockbox.,..... please let there be a lock box


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> red card, yellow card, green card, purple card who the hell cares what color card the brain gets for unsportsmanlike conduct for actions including but not limited to a lockbox.,..... please let there be a lock box


*Brain:* No, no lockbox... Just a simple bomb...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know what the talk of a lockbox is all about but this is NOT a simple bomb!!! I will have pictures up in a bit when I am allowed on the computer... It is currently being facebooked by a teenage girl....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> True... You know you are on to a winning sport when a rolled ankle is wrapped and the player carries on and.one of the only things that stops play is EXCESSIVE loss of blood... Implying there is acceptable loss of blood to continue playing lol


Being a hockey fan, I have to agree with this....Rugby and Hockey, busted faces and broken limbs are not considered injuries, just a little extra pain (unless your last name happebs to be Sedin or Jagr)

no lockbox this time? Ian was merciful this time! He must like you


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Being a hockey fan, I have to agree with this....Rugby and Hockey, busted faces and broken limbs are not considered injuries, just a little extra pain (unless your last name happebs to be Sedin or Jagr)
> 
> no lockbox this time? Ian was merciful this time! He must like you


And you don't even need any of those to stop playing if your name is Lindros.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Being a hockey fan, I have to agree with this....Rugby and Hockey, busted faces and broken limbs are not considered injuries, just a little extra pain (unless your last name happebs to be Sedin or Jagr or *Crosby*)
> 
> no lockbox this time? Ian was merciful this time! He must like you


Fixed it for you Joe.

I agree with that point, most hockey players and rugby players are bad asses


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

this is just for the herfabomber... lol

you know ice hockey was based on womans field hockey dont you? 

please dont -rg me for that its a vherf inside joke lol


----------

